# Questions about Zofran



## BooDeeRadley (May 17, 2010)

Hello. I am new here.Questions about Zofran:Is it an SRI?How long does it usually take after the last dose to get back to normal (or for side effects such as light-headedness to wear off)?Are there any known problems with taking Zofran with any over the counter supplements?Thanks.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Do you mean SSRI (a selective seratonin reuptake inhibitor?)No, it is not.It does effect a serotonin receptor (from rxlist.com) --warning gets technical here


> selective blocking agent of the serotonin 5-HT3 receptor type


SSRI's effect the http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selective_ser...ptake_inhibitor


> serotonin 5-HT2A receptors.


While the serotonin is the same, it (like all neurotransmitters) has several roles and a number of different receptors are used to detect it, or move it.The SSRI's block the ability of nerves to suck the serotonin they released back up so increase the amount sitting between the nerves.The 5-HT3 and 5-HT4 receptors are used in the gut to effect the speed of transit in the gut and a lot of IBS-specific drugs (which Zofran is related to one of them) effect those receptors to adjust the speed.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I am going to be offered to go on a trial of odansetron/Zofran in the very near future as its only allowed on Consultant level prescription for IBS in the UK.Is it an effective anti diarrhoeal drug based on the US market?


----------

